# Karcher Pressure washer



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

I have an electric powered Karcher presure washer,i think it's a few models up from the bottom end.thre is a bit of a problem with it now though.when you are using the actual pressure washing wand not the variable pressure wand it kind of kicks out of the spinning action of the water,but if I bump it agaibst the ground a few times it will kick back into that mode.Do those wands break down after a time?Any help would be welcomed!
Thanks a Lot 
scarrylarry


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a similar wand head at one time and it did the same thing. Remember that inside this unit there is a mechanism which must rotate, them remember that you are pushing water through the head at high/moderate pressure with NO lubrication at all. When mine quit I did what ALL RED-BLOODED American males do: I took it apart to see "why" it quit. Just plain galled up. I cleaned it up, lubed the parts, put it back together and it worked just fine--for a short period of time. The damage was done. Maybe try putting a few drop of oil into the wand and letting it drip down through the wand until it seems to drip a drop or two out of the head end. Then hook it up and shoot it up into the air or the neighbors yard to try it. David


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Karcher help need again please*

Okay this the model I have is a Karcher electric pressure washer
K 3.86 serial number 181541 1750 psi. Bought in Canada.
With the water on to the machine electrical cord plugged in and the machine turned on. If you squeeze the wand trigger water will come out of the wand although not exactly sure if it is full pressure but when I let the trigger release water stops which is normal but the machine makes that whirring sound as when you first turn it on at the machine,and it keeps going off and on again,squeeze the trigger and it stops,release the trigger and on and on it goes.I don't want to fry the motor or whatever so I quit using it.Can anyone help me with this proplem ? Could I fix this myself ? Is it worth fixing?
Many Thanks
scarrylarry


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey fellas
Sure could use some suggestions on this.
Thanks
scarrylarry


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Try it with the spray tip removed before you do anything and see what you've got. Sometimes they get clogged. The next logical step would be to go into the pump. Was water left in it that could have froze?


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

No I didn't leave any water in it that could have froze as I store it in the garage. It's cool in there in the winter but not cold enough that water will freeze.I know I should have been using that pump gaurd stuff, that I didn't do.
scarrylarry


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

take a look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUbXxECvtNM


----------

